# 

## Arkadius 2000

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.

Z tego co widzę to sprzedawcy i instalatorzy instalacji PV zalecają i zachęcają , a nawet narzucają do  montowania jednego, centralnego inwertera, ale to rozwiązanie ma poważną wadę. Wszystkie panele w stringu pracuje z taką mocą jak najsłabszy. Przecież panele mogą się zabrudzić np. liście, ptasie odchody itp. Zabrudzony będzie jeden panel i cały string słabnie. Poza tym panel może ulec uszkodzeniu i pracuje np. na 2/3 swojej mocy, pozostałe również. Panele z biegiem lat tracą swoją wydajność, ale nie tracą jej równomiernie i znów to samo, cały string pracuje jak najsłabszy panel, a najgorsze jest to, że nie ma możliwości monitoringu pracy poszczególnych paneli tylko całego stringu.
W sytuacji gdy zauważymy, że z dwóch stringów jeden wyraźnie osłabł, a na panelach nie ma żadnych zabrudzeń to możemy się domyślić że jeden z paneli jest uszkodzony, ale jak stwierdzić który skoro nie ma możliwości podglądu pracy poszczególnych paneli.

Jeszcze wspomnę o zacienieniu niektórych paneli w niektórych porach dnia lub roku. Mikroinwerter biję na głowę inwerter centralny, dlaczego? Zacznij czytać od początku.

Mikroinwertery tej wady nie mają, nawet gdy mikroinwerter jest na cztery panele to każdy panel może być inny i wszystkie pracują z mocą maksymalną i żaden z nich nie jest zależny od sąsiada, oprócz tego mamy możliwość podglądu pracy każdego z nich, dzięki temu jeszcze przed wejściem na dach wiemy który panel szwankuje.

Zwolennicy inwertera centralnego twierdzą, że im więcej urządzeń tym większe prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia, ale zauważmy, że jeśli zepsuje się inwerter centralny to przez tydzień, dwa lub dłużej nie pracuje cała instalacja, a jest środek upalnego lata. W przypadku gdy zepsuje się jeden mikroinwerter to reszta instalacji pracuje normalnie i cieszymy oko rosnącymi słupkami na wykresie.

Zwolennicy inwertera centralnego twierdzą również, że instalacja na mikro jest bardziej niebezpieczna ze względu na większą ilość połączeń kabli pod panelami, owszem, ale w przypadku inwertera centralnego w kablach na dachu mamy 400, 600 lub więcej volt, a im większe napięcie tym trudniej taki prąd utrzymać w ryzach tzn izolacja kabli musi być solidniejsza a w przypadku przetarć lub pęknięć  łatwiej o przeskok iskry. W przypadku mikroinwertera maksymalny prąd DC to około 40 V i jest to prąd bezpieczny, można dotknąć ręką, a przeskok iskry jest mało prawdopodobny.

Zapewne instalatorzy PV zachęcają lub nawet narzucają montaż inwertera centralnego dlatego, że jest mniej pracy i montaż można przeprowadzić szybciej, a zwłaszcza przy montażu na dachy skośnym gdzie panel jest 10 – 15 cm od dachu, ale na dachu płaskim lub na gruncie pracy tej nie przybywa, a nawet gdyby przybyło to instalator może podnieść swoją cenę, ale szybko to nam się zwróci poprzez efektywniejsze wykorzystanie powierzchni paneli.

Jeszcze wspomnę o możliwości rozbudowy instalacji. Na mikroinwerterach w każdej chwili można dołożyć jakąś ilość paneli, a w przypadku inwertera centralnego musi on być wymieniony co generuje dodatkowe koszty.






W związku z powyższym postanowiłem zbudować sobie instalacje fotowoltaiczną na mikroinwerterach. Docelowo ma być 12 paneli o mocy w przedziale 340 – 380 Wp, oraz jeden z dwóch mikroinwerterów: Hoymiles MI 1500 lub Envertech EVT 1200, każdy z nich jest na cztery panele więc było by ich trzy.

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów używa takiego zestawu?
Jeśli tak to czy mógł by podzielić się swoją opinią ?


Dodam.
Panele będą zamontowane na prawie płaskim dachu, na tzw ekierkach zakotwionych do dachu, w związku z tym dostęp do mikroinwerterów zamontowanych pod panelami będzie swobodny.
Posiadam uprawnienia elektryczne E+D i sam sobie wypełnię całą dokumentacje do zgłoszenia dla OSD oraz o dofinansowanie z programu "Mó prąd"

----------


## marcinbbb

No tak po co płacić za instalację około 3700 PLN/kWp jak można iść w mikroinwertery i płacić za instalację 6000PLN/kWp a zwrot instalacji wydłużyć o kolejne lata. Mam PV od 6 lat i jakoś sprzęt nie psuje się co 2 dzień aby zajmować sobie głowę pierdołami pod tytułem liście na panelach i ptasie odchody - bym myślał tak jak Ty to całą noc bym polerować panele ale tylko w nocy aby nie wpływać dodatkowo na cienie na panelach. 
Mikroinwertery i SE są dla pojebanych dachów i jakimiś cieniami z ogrodu czy od innych kominów. I wtedy jest ekonomiczny sens je stosować.

----------


## CityMatic

> Mikroinwertery i SE są dla pojebanych dachów i jakimiś cieniami z ogrodu czy od innych kominów. I wtedy jest ekonomiczny sens je stosować.


 :yes:

----------


## kedlaw0

Co to za jednopostowiec? Jakaś reklama mikroinwerterów?

----------


## CityMatic

> Co to za jednopostowiec? Jakaś reklama mikroinwerterów?


Zapewne nie schodzą, stąd pojawia się kilka reklam ukrytych w pojedynczych postach.

----------


## Stanowska

> w przypadku inwertera centralnego w kablach na dachu mamy 400, 600 lub więcej volt, a im większe napięcie tym trudniej taki prąd utrzymać w ryzach


Kurcze, ja od lat marzyłam o tym, żeby jakoś móc prąd utrzymać "w ryzach", ale zawsze mi się wymykał...

----------


## Arkadius 2000

> No tak po co płacić za instalację około 3700 PLN/kWp jak można iść w mikroinwertery i płacić za instalację 6000PLN/kWp a zwrot instalacji wydłużyć o kolejne lata. Mam PV od 6 lat i jakoś sprzęt nie psuje się co 2 dzień aby zajmować sobie głowę pierdołami pod tytułem liście na panelach i ptasie odchody - bym myślał tak jak Ty to całą noc bym polerować panele ale tylko w nocy aby nie wpływać dodatkowo na cienie na panelach. 
> Mikroinwertery i SE są dla pojebanych dachów i jakimiś cieniami z ogrodu czy od innych kominów. I wtedy jest ekonomiczny sens je stosować.


Panie kolego „marcinbbb” skąd kosmiczna kwota 6000 pln za 1 kWp
Ja mam zamiar postawić 4 kWp i i zmieścić się w kwocie 12000 pln co daje 3000 pln za 1 kWp.

Jeden mikroinwerter na 4 panele kosztuje ok 1500 pln x3, to daje 4500 pln plus osprzęt z kablami to będzie ok 5000 pln.
Najchętniej w tym miejscu umieściłbym linki do stron sprzedawców mikroinwerterów wraz z ich cenami ale mogę zostać posądzony o jednopostowego reklamodawcę. Proszę samemu sprawdzić te ceny w internecie i piszę o rynku polskim, a nie E..y lub Ali….ress.
Panele, 12 x ok 500 pln to daje 6000 pln.
Mając spore doświadczenie i odpowiedni sprzęt do budowania konstrukcji skręcanych lub spawanych tzw. ekierki nośne mam zamiar zrobić z kątownika stalowego, ocynkowanego 30x30 mm lub mocniejszego. Wstępnie koszt szacuje do 1000 pln.
Podsumowując 
5000 miktoinwertery z osprzętem
6000 panele
1000 konstrukcja
---------------------
12000 pln
Nawet jeśli wypadnie nieprzewidziany przeze mnie wydatek 500 czy 1000 pln to i tak jest poniżej 3700 pln za 1 kWp.

Na mikroinwertery decyduje się głównie z powodu możliwości późniejszej rozbudowy, plusy które wymieniłem w swoim pierwszym poście tylko potwierdzają moją decyzję.
Po rocznej eksploatacji 4 kWp wszystko sobie podliczę (obecnie zużywam 3600 kWh rocznie) i być może zamienię podgrzewanie CWU z gazu ziemnego na elektryczne i na dachu dołożę 1,5 może 2 kWp. Ktoś może napisać dlaczego nie od razu 6 kWp, ano dlatego, że portfel mam cienki, a w kredyty nie chcę wchodzić.

Od kilku miesięcy na temat fotowoltaiki bardzo dużo czytam, rozmawiam z ludźmi nawet kupiłem fachową literaturę (napisałbym jaką, ale nie jestem reklamodawcą)  i zastanawia mnie dlaczego wszyscy i wszędzie tylko o falowniku centralnym gdy mikro ma dużą przewagę i niewiele wyższą cenę.

Pisząc pierwszego posta na tym forum liczyłem na to, że ktoś napiszę kontrę do moich wniosków, wyszczególni plusy inwertera centralnego nad mikro i zmienię swoją decyzję, bo faktycznie z centralnym jest mniej roboty niż z mikro. 

Pozdrawiam i czekam na kontrę.

----------


## vr5

> Wszystkie panele w stringu pracuje z taką mocą jak najsłabszy.


Nic bardziej mylnego!

----------


## Arkadius 2000

> Nic bardziej mylnego!


Proszę o wyjaśnienie, wiedzę pozyskiwłem z różnych źródeł i wszędzie piszą, że "wszystkie panele w stringu pracują z mocą najsłabszego"

----------


## fotohobby

A jesteś pewien, że do jednego mikrofalownika możesz podłączyć różne moduły ?

----------


## vr5

> Proszę o wyjaśnienie, wiedzę pozyskiwłem z różnych źródeł i wszędzie piszą, że "wszystkie panele w stringu pracują z mocą najsłabszego"


To chyba dotyczyło początków fotowoltaiki. Teraz wszystkie panele posiadają diody bocznikujące (z reguły trzy albo i więcej). Jeśli padnie cień na jeden "kafel" to wtedy faktycznie ta sekcja nie daje prądu, ale reszta panela produkuje go podobnie jak pozostałe panele w stringu. 

Dam przykład: 8 paneli, każdy z 3 diodami i zacieniona jedna sekcja. Jeśli bez zacienienia string miał 240 V, to po zacienieniu będzie około 230 V. Jeśli generował około 8 A, to nadal tyle samo generuje.

----------


## Arkadius 2000

> To chyba dotyczyło początków fotowoltaiki. Teraz wszystkie panele posiadają diody bocznikujące (z reguły trzy albo i więcej). Jeśli padnie cień na jeden "kafel" to wtedy faktycznie ta sekcja nie daje prądu, ale reszta panela produkuje go podobnie jak pozostałe panele w stringu. 
> 
> Dam przykład: 8 paneli, każdy z 3 diodami i zacieniona jedna sekcja. Jeśli bez zacienienia string miał 240 V, to po zacienieniu będzie około 230 V. Jeśli generował około 8 A, to nadal tyle samo generuje.


Być może się myle, przyjrze się tematowi, ale to nie zmienia faktu możliwości rozbudowy instalacji na mikro.

----------


## Arkadius 2000

> A jesteś pewien, że do jednego mikrofalownika możesz podłączyć różne moduły ?




Jeśli mikroinwerter ma 4 wejścia MPPT to panele nie muszą być identyczne.

----------


## fotohobby

> To chyba dotyczyło początków fotowoltaiki. Teraz wszystkie panele posiadają diody bocznikujące (z reguły trzy albo i więcej). Jeśli padnie cień na jeden "kafel" to wtedy faktycznie ta sekcja nie daje prądu, ale reszta panela produkuje go podobnie jak pozostałe panele w stringu. 
> 
> Dam przykład: 8 paneli, każdy z 3 diodami i zacieniona jedna sekcja. Jeśli bez zacienienia string miał 240 V, to po zacienieniu będzie około 230 V. Jeśli generował około 8 A, to nadal tyle samo generuje.


Tylko to nie zadziała, jak ptak zostawi guano, albo moduł będzie się starzeć szybciej, niż pozostałe

----------


## vr5

> Być może się myle, przyjrze się tematowi, ale to nie zmienia faktu możliwości rozbudowy instalacji na mikro.


Jest tak jak pisałem. Powiem więcej - jeśli mamy mikroinwerter np. z wejściem na jeden panel pracujący od 16 V to przy zacienieniu jednego "kafla" będzie dawał prąd z panela z 3 diodami bocznikującymi dającego napięcie bez zacienienia 30 V. Jeśli będzie to inwerter pracujący od 24 V to "zgaśnie" na czas zacienienia.

Całą instalację PV mam z "używek" i kupowałem  panele które miałem możliwość przetestować wstępnie przy pomocy mikroinwerterów. Działają poprawnie.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Panie kolego „marcinbbb” skąd kosmiczna kwota 6000 pln za 1 kWp
> Ja mam zamiar postawić 4 kWp i i zmieścić się w kwocie 12000 pln co daje 3000 pln za 1 kWp.


Podawałem ceny gdyby instalację robiła firma a nie Ty sam! Jasne że jeden sam zrobi i kupi sprzęt, a jeszcze inny ukradnie i każe zmontować firmie  :wink:

----------


## vr5

> Tylko to nie zadziała, jak ptak zostawi guano, albo moduł będzie się starzeć szybciej, niż pozostałe


Jest dokładnie jak napisałem.

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli zacieniony jest tylko niewielki fragment modułu, lub traci on sprawność na całej powierzchni diody nie zadziałają
Nawet na nowych modułach, które mają dodatnią tolerancję mocy w zakresie 0-5% moduły w stringu bedzie pracowały z mocą mocą modułu, który ma najmniejszą moc (np +0,7%), w systuacji, kiedy inne mogą  mieć +3, +4%

----------


## vr5

> Jeśli zacieniony jest tylko niewielki fragment modułu, lub traci on sprawność na całej powierzchni diody nie zadziałają
> Nawet na nowych modułach, które mają dodatnią tolerancję mocy w zakresie 0-5% moduły w stringu bedzie pracowały z mocą mocą modułu, który ma najmniejszą moc (np +0,7%), w systuacji, kiedy inne mogą  mieć +3, +4%


Sam możesz sprawdzić. No może do pomocy być przydatna druga osoba, bo na ptaszka możesz długo czekać by zrobił to co do niego należy.

Druga osoba niech obserwuje prąd na falowniku w tym czasie gdy dowolny fragment wybranego  panela zacienisz.

----------


## fotohobby

Diody działają dopiero, kiedy różnica w oświetleniu poszczególnych pól modułu sięgnie 20%.
No i nie działają w przypadku, kiedy moduł traci sprawność na całej powierzchni.

----------


## vr5

> Diody działają dopiero, kiedy różnica w oświetleniu poszczególnych pól modułu sięgnie 20%.
> *No i nie działają w przypadku, kiedy moduł traci sprawność na całej powierzchni*.


Działają i dlatego są stosowane. 

Nic bardziej mylnego:
cytat: _No i nie działają w przypadku, kiedy moduł traci sprawność na całej powierzchni_

----------


## fotohobby

Możesz podeprzeć to linkiem do jakiegoś opracowania/badań ?
Bo ja czytam coś wręcz przeciwnego.

----------


## kater-acme

> No tak po co płacić za instalację około 3700 PLN/kWp jak można iść w mikroinwertery i płacić za instalację 6000PLN/kWp a zwrot instalacji wydłużyć o kolejne lata. Mam PV od 6 lat i jakoś sprzęt nie psuje się co 2 dzień aby zajmować sobie głowę pierdołami pod tytułem liście na panelach i ptasie odchody - bym myślał tak jak Ty to całą noc bym polerować panele ale tylko w nocy aby nie wpływać dodatkowo na cienie na panelach. 
> Mikroinwertery i SE są dla pojebanych dachów i jakimiś cieniami z ogrodu czy od innych kominów. I wtedy jest ekonomiczny sens je stosować.


Aha, 3700. Jasne. Może od razu napisz 2700 - jak już, to na ostro. 6000 to z kolei przegina w drugą stronę. Na siłę to robisz? Człowiek przyszedł normalnie coś zapytać, a tu bam, dostaje takie porady, że pewnie długo nie zagości...


@ Arkadius
Wszystkie zalety mikroinwerterów jakie wymieniłeś są faktycznymi i praktycznymi zaletami - kwestia jest taka, że 95% instalacji w Polsce (i nadal zdecydowana większość na całym świecie) jest na falownikach centralnych. Jest oczywiste, że praktycznie nikt tu Ci nie przyzna racji, że one są po prostu lepsze. Jak dodać do tego fakt, że ludzie mają też słabe pojęcie o realnych cenach, to potem wątek jest taki, jaki jest. Lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego, a koszt jest porównywalny.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Aha, 3700. Jasne. Może od razu napisz 2700 - jak już, to na ostro. 6000 to z kolei przegina w drugą stronę. Na siłę to robisz? Człowiek przyszedł normalnie coś zapytać, a tu bam, dostaje takie porady, że pewnie długo nie zagości...


Jak człowiek przychodzi i pyta na sile w co ma wsadzić pieniądze bo on nie wie to czego oczekuje? On nawet nie wie co ma kupić, i do czego mu to potrzebne dają 5000+ i coś tam z PITu to chce wydać. Ale o samej technologii wie tyle że to robi prąd, ale jak, co do tego jest potrzebne nic nie wie.
Samochód też jeździ na paliwo - ale jakie, czy to ma być diesel czy benzyna, i czym to się różni to już za dużo informacji rozwala to mózg.

Jak ja chcę kupić smaczne ziemniaki to wiem czym różni się Vineta, Bryza, Bellarosa ale w Warszwie to wszyscy jedzą ziemniaki pastewne  :smile: 
Podejrzewam że w innych większych miastach też.
A całe życie spędziłem w Warszawie i ostatnie 5 lat mnie czegoś nauczyło. Wędlin i mięs nie kupujemy w marketach, kurkę obraną u gospodarza se sam podzielę poniżej cen z marketu w Wawie. A jaja też tańsze są od sąsiada niż ze sklepu na antybiotykach. Wędliny robią się same w przydomowych wędzarniach. Kur*a nawet na wódka wiejska jest smaczniejsza niż w sklepie w markecie. No to coś tu jest nie tak.

No chyba że gadamy tu z samymi mieszczuchami którzy wyprowadzili się na wieś i przeszkadza im hałas od kombajnu po 22:00 który zbiera zborze na chleb który kupicie w sklepie?

----------


## vr5

> Możesz podeprzeć to linkiem do jakiegoś opracowania/badań ?
> Bo ja czytam coś wręcz przeciwnego.


Zasugerowałem Ci byś w bardzo prosty sposób sprawdził jakie są efekty częściowego zacienienia paneli. Najlepiej na cudzej, nie Twojej instalacji, lecz takiej "zwykłej".
Nie wykluczone, że Twoja wiedza opiera się na opracowaniach (reklamach) SE. Oni są mistrzami  w przekonywaniu potencjalnych nabywców, że ich towar jest najlepszy. 

Moja instalacja PV jest wyłącznie z "używek". By nie kupić złomu zmuszony byłem panele przetestować przed zakupem.

----------


## fotohobby

Aaaa... Czyli to tylko Twoja teoria i Twoje "obserwacje"...
To OK.
Warto byłoby, gdybyś je upublicznił na branżowych portalach, dlaczego cały świat ma się mylić ?

I napiszę Ci jeszcze raz - zacienienia to jedno, a kilkuprocentowa różnica w mocy modułów to drugie.
Bypass ma zastosowanie w pierwszym przypadku i to wtedy, kiedy różnica oświetlenie pół podpìętch pod dane diody sięgnie 20%.
Ale w drugim już nie zadziałają. I to nie jest wiedza z folderów SE...

----------


## mibas

> Diody działają dopiero, kiedy różnica w oświetleniu poszczególnych pól modułu sięgnie 20%.
> No i nie działają w przypadku, kiedy moduł traci sprawność na całej powierzchni.


dlaczego 20%?
a nie 17,97%?
lub 23,78%
i dlaczego ma nie zadziałać gdy moduł nie traci sprawności na całej powierzchni i co rozumiesz przez "całą powierzchnię"?
Typowy moduł ma 60 ogniw i 3 diody bypass. Ogniwa te (6x10) połaczone są szeregowo "zygzakiem" tworząc 3 pasy po 20 ogniw. Zacienienie choćby jednego ogniwa w takim "podstringu" powoduje, że cały "podstring" złożony z 20 ogniw przestaje pracować i powinien zostać zbocznikowany przez diodę bypass (piszę powinien, bo tu jeszcze wchodzi w grę "inteligencja" MPPT falownika - jedne najwyraźniej radzą sobie z tym lepiej, inne gorzej..). I nie ma tu znaczenia, czy z pracy wypada jeden podstring, czy wszystkie 3 w panelu (chyba że napięcie DC spadnie poniżej minimalnego napięcia pracy MPPT). 
Akurat mam u siebie taką sytuację, że przez kawałek czerwca i lipca (Słońce jest najwyżej nad horyzontem) o poranku przez 3 panele przez pewien czas przechodzi cień komina. I ładnie wtedy widać na wykresach napięcia i prądu DC z paneli jak w pewnym momencie falownik gwałtownie zmienia punkt pracy (podejrzewam, że aby odblokować diody bypass na zacienionych panelach) i potem cień schodzący z paneli pas po pasie powoduje schodkowe wzrastanie napięcia z paneli o ok. 10-12V na każdy pas 1/3 panela (czyli każde 20 z 60 ogniw w panelu).

BTW - jaki masz falownik? SE?

----------


## fotohobby

> dlaczego 20%?
> a nie 17,97%?
> lub 23,78%
> i dlaczego ma nie zadziałać gdy moduł nie traci sprawności na całej powierzchni i co rozumiesz przez "całą powierzchnię"?


Oczywiście, że nie dokładnie 20%, to nie apteka. Ale jest to +/- pewna wartość graniczna od której dioda zaczyna działać, prawda? 
No i jak już pisałem - nie neguję działania diód w momencie,kiedy przez  moduł przechodzi cień, one tam po to są.
Ale jak będzie pracował string złożony z 10 modułów 330W, z których jeden będzie miał moc +0.5% mocy znamionowej, a reszta po ok.+4%

A jeśli jeden moduł będzie degradował się szybciej, niż pozostałe i kilku latach będzie miał 5% mniejszą moc, niż pozostałe ?
Działają diody ?




> Zacienienie choćby jednego ogniwa w takim "podstringu" powoduje, że cały "podstring" złożony z 20 ogniw przestaje pracować i powinien zostać zbocznikowany przez diodę bypass


Chcesz napisać, że jedna celna duża ptasia kupa (czy np przyklejony liść) potrafi wyłączyć 1/3 panela?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Chcesz napisać, że jedna celna duża ptasia kupa (czy np przyklejony liść) potrafi wyłączyć 1/3 panela?


Podejrzewam że to musiał być bocian z rozwolnieniem  :smile:

----------


## vr5

> Aaaa... Czyli to tylko Twoja teoria i Twoje "obserwacje"...
> To OK.
> Warto byłoby, gdybyś je upublicznił na branżowych portalach, dlaczego cały świat ma się mylić ?
> 
> I napiszę Ci jeszcze raz - zacienienia to jedno, a kilkuprocentowa różnica w mocy modułów to drugie.
> Bypass ma zastosowanie w pierwszym przypadku i to wtedy, kiedy różnica oświetlenie pół podpìętch pod dane diody sięgnie 20%.
> Ale w drugim już nie zadziałają. I to nie jest wiedza z folderów SE...


Gdybyś przeczytał ze zrozumieniem moje posty #11 i #15 nie było by potrzeby "ciągnąć tej dyskusji.

----------


## fotohobby

> Gdybyś przeczytał ze zrozumieniem moje posty #11 i #15 nie było by potrzeby "ciągnąć tej dyskusji.


Tylko, że Ty pisałeś, że to będzie tak samo działać, jeśli wystąpi kilkuprocentowa różnica pomiędzy mocami modułów.)

----------


## vr5

Ale Kolega @Arkadius 2000 nie "kombinował" jaki inwerter - mikroinwerter jest lepszy gdy padną mu panele.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ?



> Panele z biegiem lat tracą swoją wydajność, ale nie tracą jej równomiernie i znów to samo, cały string pracuje jak najsłabszy panel, a najgorsze jest to, że nie ma możliwości monitoringu pracy poszczególnych paneli tylko całego stringu.

----------


## daro.s

> Podejrzewam że to musiał być bocian z rozwolnieniem


Zapewniam, że wystarczy jeden gołąb, Niestety mam dwóch sąsiadów gołębiarzy  :mad: , wiem co mówię.

Też się zastanawiałem nad mikrokontrolerem hoymiles M-1500 ale po przeczytaniu wymagań instalacyjnych dałem sobie spokój. Nie ma możliwości ich spełnienia na dachu, sądzę, że chodzi o zapewnienie odpowiedniej wentylacji i chłodzenia mikrokontrolera. 
 5.3 Space Distance Required. Please install the Microinverter at least 500mm above the ground/roof.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja bym zakończył czytanie na "the ground..."  :wink:  Ale mi się dachy pokończyły więc problem z głowy.
Gołębie mnie nie przerażają na wiosnę jak zaczynają sosny kwitnąć robi się żółto i wg. mnie więcej to obcina.

----------


## vr5

*@fotohobby*

Przyznaję - przeoczyłem...

----------


## mibas

> Ale jest to +/- pewna wartość graniczna od której dioda zaczyna działać, prawda?
> ..
> A jeśli jeden moduł będzie degradował się szybciej, niż pozostałe i kilku latach będzie miał 5% mniejszą moc, niż pozostałe ?
> Działają diody ?


tak, ale to mocno zależy od algorytmu pracy MPPT danego falownika - on powinien zobić co pewien czas "przegląd sytuacji" i tak dobrać punkt pracy MPPT aby nie ugrzęznąć w maksimum lokalnym, tylko znaleźć globalne. A jak to robi - to tylko producent wie.





> Chcesz napisać, że jedna celna duża ptasia kupa (czy np przyklejony liść) potrafi wyłączyć 1/3 panela?


ciesz się, że tylko 1/3 panela, a nie cały string ;-P

----------


## fotohobby

> tak, ale to mocno zależy od algorytmu pracy MPPT danego falownika - on powinien zobić co pewien czas "przegląd sytuacji" i tak dobrać punkt pracy MPPT aby nie ugrzęznąć w maksimum lokalnym, tylko znaleźć globalne. A jak to robi - to tylko producent wie.


Diody działają przy 5% niedopasowaniu paneli ?
Jakikolwiek punkt MPPT wybierze falownik nie będzie optymalnym dla KAŻDEGO modułu w TYM momencie

----------


## mibas

> Diody działają przy 5% niedopasowaniu paneli ?
> Jakikolwiek punkt MPPT wybierze falownik nie będzie optymalnym dla KAŻDEGO modułu w TYM momencie


pomyłka - tak to jest jak się edytuje/kasuje/poprawia i kliknie enter nie patrząc  ::-(: 
Przy 5% diody nie zadziałają, ale nie powinno być tak źle jak się wydaje - punkt pracy jest na "kolanie" charakterystyki U/I panelu i jeżeli dla danego panelu prąd będzie niższy, niż teoretycznie optymalny to na tym panelu wzrośnie napięcie częsciowo kompensując stratę mocy.

----------


## fotohobby

Na pewno "nie będzie źle", co nie zmienia faktu, że mikroinwenter w takich warunkach będzie działał lepiej.

----------


## mibas

> Na pewno "nie będzie źle", co nie zmienia faktu, że mikroinwenter w takich warunkach będzie działał lepiej.


I pytanie teraz o ile lepiej, o ile drożej i czy będzie to opłacalne? 

Inwerter centralny z załozenia jest do sytuacji, gdy zacienienia nie ma wcale lub są niewielkie i/lub krótkie czasowo.
Gdy zacienienia są, to wyjścia są w zasadzie trzy (czwartym jest SE, który jest teoretycznie czymś pomiędzy opcją 2 i 3):
- gdy jest niewielkie olać to i cieszyć się niższym kosztem - może być tak, że albo falownik i diody bypass dadzą sobie radę kosztem zmniejszonego (ale wystarczajacego) uzysku i/lub może taniej będzie dołożyć panel więcej i zapomnieć o sprawie,
- zacienianych paneli nie jest dużo - na te zacieniane dołożyć optymalizatory - one spowodują, że zasłonięte panele nie będą ograniczały pracy pozostałych (ale Udc >= UminMPPT) - będzie drożej niż sam falownik centralny, ale i tak raczej wyraźnie taniej niz mikroinwertery,
- zrobić instalację na mikroinwerterach - technicznie będzie teoretycznie super, kosztowo najgorzej.

Dla każdej instalacji trzeba dobrać właściwe rozwiązanie zależne od warunków, wymagań i zasobności portfela.

----------


## globals

I w zasadzie post kolegi* mibas* każdy powinien przeczytać ze zrozumieniem i zapamiętać.
1. Są falowniki centralne
2. Są falowniki z optymalizatorami mocy (coś jak mikroinwerter w dwóch osobnych urządzeniach)
3. Są mikroinwertery (coś jak falownik centralny i optymalizator mocy w jednym urządzeniu)
Koszty i tak sam wybiera, które mu pasują.

Należy też czytać dane techniczne podawane przez handlowców ze zrozumieniem:
Hoymiles MI 1500 dla 4 paneli słonecznych ma *dwa MPPT*
Envertech EVT1200 dla 4 paneli słonecznych ma *cztery MPPT*, czyli każdy panel może być inny

Aktualnie problemem nie jest wybór opcji 1 czy 2 czy 3. Bo to jest do ogarnięcia. Problem jest czy instalacja PV ma RS485. Zgodnie z nowymi wymaganiami operatorów OSD,  czeka nas zdalne wyłączanie instalacji PV i/lub zdalne zmniejszanie mocy:
*5*. Moduł wytwarzania energii musi być wyposażony w interfejs logiczny (port wejściowy), który umożliwi zaprzestanie generacji mocy czynnej w ciągu pięciu sekund od przyjęcia polecenia w porcie wejściowym.
*9*. Wymagania w zakresie wyposażenia mikroinstalacji w regulację mocy czynnej
*9.1.* Mikroinstalacje o mocy zainstalowanej większej niż 10 kW powinny być wyposażone w port wejściowy, który umożliwia przyjęcie od OSD polecenia
ograniczenia generacji mocy czynnej do sieci elektroenergetycznej oraz polecenia zaprzestania generacji mocy czynnej do sieci elektroenergetycznej.
*10.* W celu spełnienia wymagań określonych w pkt. 5 oraz pkt. 9.1. mikroinstalacje powinny być wyposażone w port wejściowy RS485 obsługujący protokół
komunikacji SUNSPEC - inny port wejściowy oraz protokół komunikacji wymaga indywidualnego uzgodnienia z OSD. Urządzenia sterujące dostarcza OSD.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jeden inwerter nieznacznie podniesie napięcie na sieci aby wysłać prąd do naszych sąsiadów, kilka mikroinwerterów może znacznie podnieść napięcie w sieci aż do sytuacji gdy będzie 252V i "amba fatima było a ni ma".

----------


## vr5

To ja dodam jeszcze swoje "3 grosze":

Panele owszem tracą moc z czasem. Jednak bym nie demonizował - większość z nich wytrzyma pewnie ponad 20 lat. 
Jeśli nie padną diody bocznikujące to panel "złom" nie wywoła spustoszenia w produkcji energii zwłaszcza wtedy gdy mamy zapas "minimalnego napięcia" do pracy falownika. Marcinowi uległ uszkodzeniu panel i przed wymianą instalacja nadal działała.

W mojej instalacji są inwertery o napięciu startu 90 V i 100 V, a w każdym łańcuch w czasie pracy generowane jest napięcie w czasie słońca około 300 V.
Więc nie straszne są chwilowe zacienienia od słupa NN oraz od ptasich produktów (te produkty są zmywane automatycznie przy bardziej obfitych deszczach).

Część uzasadnień, wręcz teorii, że panaceum na duże zyski z PV możemy uzyskać   na produktach SE (tylko tych produktach oraz na "na doczepkę" mikroinwerterach) mogli stworzyć potomkowie Labana. który wiedział jak wydać starszą  starszą córkę za mąż jako pierwszą.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja możę przypomnę jak wyglądał ten uszkodzony panel:


Najzwyczajniej w świecie dostał przypadkiem z cegły, uderzenie było na tyle mocne że na spodzie panela było dość spore wybrzuszenie. 
Dla chętnych a może wszystkich mogę wyciągnąć dane z falownika o ile i czy zmieniło się napięcie całego stringu, tylko stronka semsportala strasznie przycina więc jak wstanie to udostępnię te dane.

----------


## JTKirk

> Aha, 3700. Jasne. Może od razu napisz 2700 - jak już, to na ostro. 6000 to z kolei przegina w drugą stronę. Na siłę to robisz? Człowiek przyszedł normalnie coś zapytać, a tu bam, dostaje takie porady, że pewnie długo nie zagości...
> 
> 
> @ Arkadius
> Wszystkie zalety mikroinwerterów jakie wymieniłeś są faktycznymi i praktycznymi zaletami - kwestia jest taka, że 95% instalacji w Polsce (i nadal zdecydowana większość na całym świecie) jest na falownikach centralnych. Jest oczywiste, że praktycznie nikt tu Ci nie przyzna racji, że one są po prostu lepsze. Jak dodać do tego fakt, że ludzie mają też słabe pojęcie o realnych cenach, to potem wątek jest taki, jaki jest. Lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego, a koszt jest porównywalny.


Całkiem niedawno robiłem w podobnej cenie...nie rozumiem zarzutu odnosnie ceny....w drugę stronę to nie wiem, ale mając na centralnym wyceny na 5-5,5k, to na mikroinwerterze 6k jest jak najbardziej realne  :big grin:

----------


## mibas

> Jeden inwerter nieznacznie podniesie napięcie na sieci aby wysłać prąd do naszych sąsiadów, kilka mikroinwerterów może znacznie podnieść napięcie w sieci aż do sytuacji gdy będzie 252V i "amba fatima było a ni ma".


a dlaczego kilka mikroinwerterów ma podnieść napięcie bardziej niż jeden inwerter o porównywalnej mocy sumarycznej?

----------


## marcinbbb

Aby wypchnąć prąd przed licznik na sieć musimy podnieść napięcie po naszej stronie za pomocą 1 inwertera, jeśli mamy 4 inwertery każdy z inwerterów musi podnieść napięcie które podniósł ówcześnie poprzedni inwerter i tak 4 razy.
Tylko po co ja Ci to mówię jak mogę Ci pokazać:

A drugi zaraz obok:


I teraz dodaj sobie kolejne 2 urządzenia

----------


## JTKirk

a to taki problem jest?
Bo planuję za jakiś czas kolejną rozbudowę instalacji...i to byłby już 3 inwerter....

----------


## marcinbbb

Do czasu aż sąsiedzi nie wpadną na pomysł instalowania PV w ilościach hurtowych jest OK. U mnie już hurtem biorą i tylko u mnie na wiosce wisi tego ze 150-180kW i różnie bywa. Jak inwerter mi się popsuł to z serwisu sami dzwonili że podniosą mi normę na niemiecką aby inwerter się nie wyłączał.Dziś jak widać jest spoko 245V ale też inwerter nie klepie tyle ile fabryka dała. Ja mam 4 inwertery ale porozkładane na różne fazy.

EDIT: sprawdziłem i dziś około 12:00 napięcie AC wynosiło 250,3V wykres wygląda tak:


Ale tylko 3 dni temu praktycznie cały dzień 252,9V

----------


## JTKirk

U mnie nie ma tego problemu na razie...do "mojego" trafo,jest podłączone chyba bardzo mało instalacji, tyle co nic...mam 2 inwertery 3F i dużo niższe napięcia niż u ciebie.Sprawdzę o 12 ile będzie...

----------


## miecio 301

> Aby wypchnąć prąd przed licznik na sieć musimy podnieść napięcie po naszej stronie za pomocą 1 inwertera, jeśli mamy 4 inwertery każdy z inwerterów musi podnieść napięcie które podniósł ówcześnie poprzedni inwerter i tak 4 razy.
> Tylko po co ja Ci to mówię jak mogę Ci pokazać:
> 
> A drugi zaraz obok:
> 
> 
> I teraz dodaj sobie kolejne 2 urządzenia


To o ile to napięcie będzie wyższe zależy od układu sieci czy to jest 1 czy 3-fazowa, impedancji i wysyłanej mocy i to czy będą to mikro inwertery podłączone w miarę symetrycznie do 3 faz czy jeden centralny 3-fazowy to bez znaczenia. W Twoim przypadku też raczej tych 4 nie masz wpiętych  do jednej  fazy, chyba że na siłę chcesz to napięcie podnieść

----------


## JTKirk

@stos
aaaa, to wiele tłumaczy. Ja jestem podpięty do praktycznie nowej linii. Linię te pociągnięto na początku tylko do mojego domu, jak rozpoczynałem budowę 11 -12 lat temu. Potem ją przedłużono dalej, jest na niej tylko oświetlenie i oprócz mnie może kilka budynków, więc mozliwe, ze moja instalacja jest jedyna w tej podsieci. Odległość od trafo też nieduża (około 500m)
Dzisiaj mało słońca - aktualna generalcja na falownikach 260W i 410W i napięcia od 223,8 - 234,8V

----------


## miecio 301

Odległość to czym mniej tym lepiej,  impedancja mniejsza, spadek nap. też mniejszy, sztywność sieci lepsza i ogólnie to napięcie będzie prawie jak ustawione na zaczepach trafa

----------


## cangi80

Według mnie to nie tylko zależy odległość od transformatora i ilości podpiętych instalacji. Wpływa również na to sieć średniego napięcia która podczas produkcji nieobciążona także zwiększa napięcie. W mojej gminie z programu zainstalowano 270 instalacji PV  a na transformatorze do którego jestem podłączony jest ich tylko trzy więc nie mogły by tak podnieść napięcia z 235 do 250 V.  Zauważyłem jeszcze, że gdy są chmurki na niebie to napięcie nie podnosi się tak znacząco ( prodykcja w różnych miejcach jest różna i się na wzajem uzupełnia) a najgożej jest w bezchmurny dzień.

----------


## [email protected]

> Tylko liczba instalacji podłączonych do jednego trafo to nie jest jedyny problem.
> 
> Problemem jest: 
> "sztywność" linii, 
> przyjęty przez OSD "współczynnik jednoczesności", 
> ilość odbiorców 
> i odległość od trafo.
> 
> Ja jestem podłączony do trafo znajdującego się 1.5km ode mnie linią pamiętającą jeszcze czasy elektryfikacji wsi z lat 50.
> ...


Mam dokładnie ten sam problem i sam już nie wiem co mam z tym zrobić, bo pompa 3 fazowa w studni mi się nie załącza przez za niskie napięcie na jednej z faz. Dodam, że jestem na samym końcu linii od trafo. Trzy razy wzywałem pogotowie ale zawsze trafiali, że niżej 210 nie było. 
Myślę, żeby się zgłosić do nich po analizator, żeby powisiał przez tydzień.

----------


## [email protected]

> Też jestem prawie na końcu linii. Za mną jest duże gospodarstwo rolne i to on obciąża linię tak że napięcia wariują.
> Ja już jedną pompę w studni straciłem i musiałem założyć stycznik sterowany analizatorem napięć na fazach.
> Jak różnica między fazami jest większa niż 40V to stycznik wyłącza pompę.
> Poproś o rejestrator (oficjalne pismo) i może nie zignorują tego pisma jak mojego.
> Swoje złożyłem w kwietniu zeszłego roku i czekam do dzisiaj na jego założenie.
> Kierownik utrzymania sieci dokładnie wie że jest problem i nie zakłada rejestratora bo ten oficjalnie wykazałby "czarno na białym" że jest problem i coś muszą z nim zrobić.
> No i mi mówi że nie mają pieniędzy na wymianę ponad kilometra linii napowietrznej razem ze słupami bo te się już kruszą. Ja nie żartowałem, ta linia jest z lat 50.
> Ja już nadzieję że to naprawią straciłem dlatego idę w kierunku samowystarczalności.


Ostatnio rozmawiałem z kierownikiem z zakładu, który odpowiada za montaż liczników, bo nie chcieli u szwagra założyć licznika, bo nie widzieli jeszcze paneli założonych. I przy okazji pytałem o analizator i powiedział, że nie ma problemu tylko trzeba oficjalnie się zgłosić i jakąś umowę dają do podpisania i cena za usługę idzie z cennika około 120zł jeżeli się okaże, że wyniki są w normie. Na razie za rzadko jestem na budowie i nie wiem czy ten problem jest codziennie czy tylko w określonych warunkach, dlatego jeszcze chwilę się wstrzymuje.

----------


## [email protected]

> Problem z pomiarami jest taki że normy jakości są tak dziurawe że słoń przez nie przejdzie.
> 
> Poniżej cytat że strony na ten temat.
> 
> _Należy również zaznaczyć, że podane dopuszczalne wartości określane są w rozporządzeniu jako percentyl 95% za okres 7 dni wyliczony ze średnich 10 minutowych (za wyjątkiem częstotliwości i THDu). Co to oznacza? Oznacza to, że do oceny jakości dostarczanej energii elektrycznej brane są średnie wartości parametru w czasie 10 minut liczone z wartości chwilowych (1 okres), a nie wartości chwilowe. W efekcie dopuszcza się występowanie zakłóceń krótkotrwałych (rzędu kilku do kilkuset milisekund) oraz niedotrzymywanie standardów jakościowych energii, w przypadku niektórych wielkości aż przez 5% czasu tygodnia czyli ponad 8 godzin._
> 
> https://www.korporacjasystem.pl/jakosc.html
> 
> Czyli jak napięcie podczas pomiaru jej średniej wartości (średnia z 10 minut) wyjdzie poza normy przez mniej niż 5% czasu to wszystko jest OK.
> Możesz mieć przez kilka sekund 400V które Ci spali jakieś urządzenie a wszystko będzie zgodne z normą.


Zgadza się. 
A najśmieszniejsze jest to, że dopiero po montażu PV ludzie dostrzegają problem, bo na falownikach widzą aktualne napięcie.
Wcześniej przyczyny szukałem w wadliwym czujniku zaniku faz i już przymierzałem się do jego wymiany.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja się zorientowałem wcześniej, bo po spaleniu się pierwszej pompy wodnej i zainstalowaniu układu do sprawdzania asymetrii zasilania.
> Zwyczajnie pompa mi się nie włączała albo stawała w trakcie pompowania żeby za chwilę znowu się włączyć.
> 3 woltomierze w rozdzielnicy pokazały co się dzieje.
> Ale dla OSD to nic się nie dzieje bo wszystko "w normie"


No i jak żyć? Chyba trzeba się będzie do tego przyzwyczaić... ;/

----------


## JTKirk

> @stos
> aaaa, to wiele tłumaczy. Ja jestem podpięty do praktycznie nowej linii. Linię te pociągnięto na początku tylko do mojego domu, jak rozpoczynałem budowę 11 -12 lat temu. Potem ją przedłużono dalej, jest na niej tylko oświetlenie i oprócz mnie może kilka budynków, więc mozliwe, ze moja instalacja jest jedyna w tej podsieci. Odległość od trafo też nieduża (około 500m)
> Dzisiaj mało słońca - aktualna generalcja na falownikach 260W i 410W i napięcia od 223,8 - 234,8V


Dzisiaj już w pełnym słońcu, mam na 1 falowniku odpowiednio: 229.2, 229.7 i 234.6V a na drugim: 232.7, 232.7 i 234.6V. Czyli jest nieźle.

----------


## imrahil

u mnie dzisiaj 245-247 V, widywałem najwięcej 250 V. nowa linia, drugi budynek od trafo. po drodze będzie jeszcze jeden dom, w tej chwili w budowie

----------


## miecio 301

> Dzisiaj już w pełnym słońcu, mam na 1 falowniku odpowiednio: 229.2, 229.7 i 234.6V a na drugim: 232.7, 232.7 i 234.6V. Czyli jest nieźle.


Jeżeli to na tym samym wlz to napięcia  powinny być porównywalne, chyba że zasilania różne czy też  różne modele?

----------


## JTKirk

różne modele

----------


## vvvv

> różne modele


Masz 2 inwertery 3F? Kiedy robiłeś instalację? Jaka moc?

----------


## marcinbbb

Prawie od rana 250V, zresztą jak zwykle rano jak PV startowało było 236V

----------


## cangi80

> Prawie od rana 250V, zresztą jak zwykle rano jak PV startowało było 236V


A produkcji Ci nie ogranicza przy takim napięciu?  U mnie jak dochodzi do 250V to inwerter zmniejsza moc tak aby nie przekroczyło tych 250V.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A produkcji Ci nie ogranicza przy takim napięciu?  U mnie jak dochodzi do 250V to inwerter zmniejsza moc tak aby nie przekroczyło tych 250V.


Standard Niemiecki ustawiony, za dużo na wsi PV się zrobiło i serwis przeklikał przy wymianie.

----------


## cangi80

> Ciekawe dlaczego wybrano te 250V skoro w Polsce górna granica jest 253V?


Nigdy nie wskoczyło więcej więc w moim inwerterze jest chyba tak ustawione. Nie mam dostępu do menu serwisowego aby sprawdzić czy można coś zmienić.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzisiaj już w pełnym słońcu, mam na 1 falowniku odpowiednio: 229.2, 229.7 i 234.6V a na drugim: 232.7, 232.7 i 234.6V. Czyli jest nieźle.


Ja też mam aktualnie 233.4V 
Kilka razy sprawdzałem, powyżej 240V nie zauważyłem nigdy.

----------


## cangi80

U mnie  było  250, 250 i 245 V  a mieszkam 200m od transformatora.

----------


## Pratchawiec

Witam wszystkich.

Nawiązuję do pierwszego postu, bo temat jakby uciekł.

28 VIII Firma zainstalowała na moim domu PV. Następnego dnia pojechałem na urlop zostawiając kwestię paneli sąsiadowi. 2 IX br Tauron podłączył na mojej krótkiej uliczce (10 domów) pięć instalacji na mikroinwerterach Hoymiles Mi 1500. 2 domy po 10 Kwp i 3 po 8,1. Na trzech pozostałych domach są są podobnej wielkości instalacje na falownikach centralnych. Wszystkie dachy płaskie.
Moja instalacja w skrócie; 16 x 405 Risen WE 10*, 4 x 405 Risen S 15*, 5 Mi 1500. Pozostałe domy podobnie. Moje 8,1 Kwp. Wykonana przez firmę z Wrocławia kosztowała łącznie 31.3 tys brutto, w tym moduł DTU (monitoring instalacji i cała papierologia. Skąd zatem podawane ceny 6k zł?
Pozostałe domy podobnie. Co więcej; instalacje na falownikach centralnych Huawei, wcale nie były tańsze!
Instalacje z tego co wiem działają bez zarzutu, zgodnie z założeniami. Pracę całości jak i każdego z osobna panelu mogę monitorować zdalnie przez komórkę lub komputer windowsowy. 
Czas obalać mity!

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## bobrow

Cześć Pratchawiec !
To witaj w klubiku PV
Pzdr

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy wiesz ile się trzeba narobić żeby wymienić na dachu wadliwy mikro-inwerter czy optymalizator?


To prawda, za to przy wymianie nieprawidłowo działającego modułu przy inwentarza centralnym nie trzeba się narobić, bo mało kto orientuje się, że działa wadliwie  :smile:

----------


## mibas

> Aby wypchnąć prąd przed licznik na sieć musimy podnieść napięcie po naszej stronie za pomocą 1 inwertera, jeśli mamy 4 inwertery każdy z inwerterów musi podnieść napięcie które podniósł ówcześnie poprzedni inwerter i tak 4 razy.
> Tylko po co ja Ci to mówię jak mogę Ci pokazać:
> Załącznik 447948
> A drugi zaraz obok:
> Załącznik 447949
> 
> I teraz dodaj sobie kolejne 2 urządzenia


a jaka jest dokładność pomiaru napięcia tych inwerterów? 
Przyzwoite mierniki cyfrowe 4 1/2 cyfry mają ją (napięcie AC) na poziomie 0,2-0,5%, co daje przy 250V błąd rzędu 0,5-1V ..

Inwerter z punktu widzenia sieci jest źródłem prądowym wpychającym w sieć prąd zależny od mocy (I=P/U), przyrost napięcia w punkcie podłączenia zaś jest proporcjonalny do prądu wpychanego i impedancji sieci ( deltaU=I*Zsieci). Przy danej mocy wpychanej w danym miejscu nie jest istotne czy robi jeden falownik wpychając prąd I czy n mikrofalowników wpychajacych prąd I/n

----------


## cangi80

> Ale czy napięcie sieci Twoja PV podbija powyżej 253?
> To że widzisz 250V może oznaczać że OSD tak wysoko ustawił napięcie na transformatorze aby na końcu sieci nie spadało im poniżej 207V.
> Niektórzy nawet twierdzą że ustawiają wysoko by zwiększyć pobór energii u odbiorców.


Moja PV nie podbije wyżej bo przy 250V obniża produkcję tak aby nie poszło wyżej.

Sieć jest nowa i krótka 300-350m.  Kiedy produkcji brak napięcie jest na poziomie 230-240V.
Na mojej lini od transformatora pracuje tylko 3 instalacje PV o mocy około 14kWp.
Przynajmniej dwie instalacje są na tych samych falownikach montowanych przez tych samych instalatorów, więc pewnie działają tak jak u mnie.

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Czy wiesz ile się trzeba narobić żeby wymienić na dachu wadliwy mikro-inwerter czy optymalizator?


Wiem

Mój dach - 3,1 m. Przystawienie drabiny, ok 2 min. Odkręcenie  i ponowne zakręcenie 1 panela ok. 10 min. Dwóch facetów na dach, dla bezpieczeństwa i komfortu. Wymiana mikroinwertera i jego ponowne podłączenie ok. 20 min. Mam dach płaski.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## JTKirk

> Moje 8,1 Kwp. Wykonana przez firmę z Wrocławia kosztowała łącznie 31.3 tys brutto, w tym moduł DTU (monitoring instalacji i cała papierologia. Skąd zatem podawane ceny 6k zł?


Tutaj sytuacja wygląda IMHO podobnie jak kiedyś na rynku pomp ciepła. Niezorientowany inwestor, posyła zapytanie ofertowe do lokalnej firmy i może dostać kosmiczną wycenę. Ja sam takie miałem, bo tradycyjnie już wysłałem bardzo dużo zapytań ofertowych. Lokalne firmy mi proponowały 5-5,5k /1kWp, a firma z trochę dalsza dała mi cenę lepszą niż ty miałeś.
Nie zapominaj też, że twoja (moja zresztą też) instalacja jest większa, niż stadanrd (3,5-4kWp) i możliwości negocjacyjne też są dużo większe w takim przypadku.

----------


## bobrow

Pratchawiec,
czy Twój system PV wybrałeś ze względu na cenę (jest naprawdę ok), czy chciałeś taki system ?
Pzdr

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Pratchawiec,
> czy Twój system PV wybrałeś ze względu na cenę (jest naprawdę ok), czy chciałeś taki system ?
> Pzdr


Cześć

Chciałem. Mogłem wybrać w całości wystawę S, jak również falownik centralny (Huawei lub nieco taniej Sofar). To ja narzuciłem firmie mikrofalowniki. Robili to pierwszy raz. Na naszych domach nabrali doświadczenia i zrobili to w pełni profesjonalnie. Początkowo instalację chciałem zrobić samodzielnie, ale gdy moi sąsiedzi chcieli, żebym u nich również zrobił, odpuściłem. Gwarancje, serwis itp. Wolę dobrze żyć z otoczeniem, a problemy zawsze mogą się zdarzyć.

Mam dom na nieosłoniętej przestrzeni, wiatr potrafi nieźle hulać. Po drugie, w południe z reguły nie zużywam w ogóle prądu. Najwięcej przed i po południu. Po trzecie nie chciałem mieć na dachu kilkuset V prądu stałego, ani kolejnej skrzyni (falownik) w i tak już zagraconej kotłowni.
Świadomie założyłem uzyski roczne o ok. 10 % niższe niż w wystawie całkowicie S, przewymiarowując nieco instalację. Jeśli jesteś ciekaw mogę Ci wysłać na priv pdf z dokumentacją powykonawczą.
Działa jak trzeba. Monitoring pokazuje produkcję indywidualnie z każdego panela. Gwarancja 12 lat na panele i falowniki. Czego chcieć więcej?

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## bobrow

Pratchawiec-Stary Druhu !
Znając Cię już trochę , byłem przekonany na 99,9% ,że to nie był przypadek z konfiguracją PV.
Cieszę się , że masz PV.
Niech Moc (i kWh) będą z Tobą (i z Wami).
Pzdr

----------


## tompif

Witam
mam mikroinwertery MI-1200, pytanie jaki region ma być ustawiony w :Country regulatory select:: i jaki profil w "Gird profile select"
dzięki

----------


## Arkadius 2000

Witam ponownie.
Jako autor tematu chciałbym zakończyć dyskusję.
Instalacja zmontowana i działa od 6.10.2020.
12 paneli po 340 Wp razem 4080 W
3 poczwórne mikroinwerter po 1200 W razem 3600 W
Produkcja od 6 do 28 października to 107 kWh z czego 62 kWh zostało wpuszczone w sieć, więc auto konsumpcja to 45 kWh (pamiętajmy, że większość dni w Mrągowie w tym okresie było deszczowych i pochmurnych)
Koszt całości to 12700 zł, nie licząc imprezy inauguracyjnej, przecięcie wstęgi, rozbity szampan, balanga do rana.

Wrzucił bym tu zdjęcia, ale na tym forum trzeba zakładać jakiś swój album, czy coś takiego i niewiem jak to zrobić.

Pozdrawiam.

Jeśli ktoś chciałby jakiejś wskazówki, porady jak zmontować instalację fotowoltaiczną na mikroinwerterach to chętnie pomogę i doradzę w miarę zdobytego doświadczenia..

----------


## marcinbbb

Jasne że WSZĘDZIE są słabe warunki bo pisanie że w Mrągowie było źle to trochę słabo.
Ty z 4,06kWp zrobiłeś 107kWh = 107 / 4,06 = 26,3kWh/kWp
pomijając te pierwsze 6 dni października u mnie odpadło 23kWh
170 - 23 = 147kWh
147 / 3,3 = 44kWh/kWp

Słabo wypadasz z tymi mikro inwerterami. I spychanie tego na Mrągowo... serio? Rocznie z 1kWp masz zrobić 1MWh jeśli tyle nie uzbierasz instalacja jest słaba a warunki nie optymalne.

----------


## Arkadius 2000

Dziękuję. "Marcinbbb"
Za słowa krytyki, bardzo to szanuję.

Nie mając skali porównwczej co do innych instalacji tego typu  w moim regionie chwalę się swoimi osiągnięciami.
Jako amator w tej dziedzinie uważam, że osiągnełem spory sukces i wiele się nauczyłem.

"Marcinbbb" jeśli jesteś firmą która instaluje takie coś to rozumiem Cię.
Dlaczego amatorzy zabierają się za taką robotę, zostawmy to profesjonalistom, którzy za roboczogodzinę liczą sobie krocie.

Cytat z twojego wpisu: 
 "Rocznie z 1kWp masz zrobić 1MWh jeśli tyle nie uzbierasz instalacja jest słaba a warunki nie optymalne"

Dane które podałem dotyczą 22 dni w październiku.
Spotkajmy się na tym forum za rok wówczas będę mógł ci podać ile wyszło "ROCZNIE"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinbbb

NIGDY w życiu na forum ogólnym nie poleciłem firmy która mi instalowała panele... zresztą 6 lat temu na bank nie miałą wielu zleceń.
Wiesz ale ja też podałem dane z 22 dni października i Twoje są o wiele słabsze... ale kto Ci to mógł powiedzieć.

----------


## anth78

Podziwiam cierpliwość i kulturę osobistą, wykazaną przez autora w odpowiedzi na ataki niektórych "mądrych". I dziękuję za pozytywny wkład i nowe, rzetelne informacje. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## lopiola

Tu jest instalacja na mikroinwerterach Hoymiles MH-700:
https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=14252#/sumapv
Lokalizacja optymalna, można sobie porównywać.

----------


## d7d

Możesz podać więcej informacji o tej instalacji ?
Produkcja w kwietniu 2021 - 2641 kWh a w następnych miesiącach w okolicach 300 kWh ??

----------


## lopiola

W kwietniu źle skonfigurowany moduł, przez jeden dzień tyle nabił.
Instalacja na dachu na południe elewacja 30 stopni, porównuję z moją też południe i trochę poniżej 50 stopni.
maj	103,6%
czerwiec	106,7%
lipiec	105,8%
sierpień	103,1%
wrzesień	90,3%
U mnie Fronius, nie mikroinwertery.

----------


## d7d

Interesujące są moce obu instalacji i liczba modułów.
Te procenty to odniesienie do instalacji na Hoymiles MH-700 ?
Jeden mikroinwerter na dwa moduły?

----------


## lopiola

Panel 375W 6 sztuk, po dwa na mikroinwerter, każdy mikroinwerter podłączony do innej fazy.
Ja mam Froniusa 2500W 10 paneli 285W (Q.PLUS BFR-G4.1 285).
Porównanie w procentach do mocy paneli, niestety nie mamy takiego samego kąta elewacji i to zaczyna być widać.
Tu:
https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=10095#/pv0
jest Solar Edge prawie takie same kąty
porównanie klon do gsz1:
98,4%
99,6%
103,9%
105,7%
100,2%

----------

